# best way to stalk



## 25for25 (Jul 11, 2005)

I was woundering what all of you out there do to make a stalk on those snow geese. I have always done the belly crawling thing but that is not always the best way to go. I am new to snow goose hunting so any advise would be great. Thanks.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

DECOYS 8)


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:withstupid: decoys are the best way


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

i didn't know there was a best way to stalk them...... :huh: :lol:

i would go with decoys


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Here we go again, another great thread starting to bloom...... :eyeroll:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

:stirpot: 
Git yourself some DECOYS! :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I heard if you dress like a mountain lion you can walk right up to them. Should be safe mountain lion season is over.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Dont bother stalking, go and get a helicoptor, and hover over the flock, the down draft created by the chopper forces them to the ground, and WHACK AWAY!!!!!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I have good sneek move. What you do is you find a bunch of snows. and as they powerfeed through the field, see which way they are goin. then you crawl way out in front of them and once you are lined up with the middle of the flock you wait. You wait for them to get about 15 yds from you and you fire up two shots in on the ground and shoot at the wall when they get up.

Dead Meat.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Would rather be in the dekes...but if you are hunting them in the spring and the whole purpose is to knock the population down, wait and let them feed right into you like mentioned before. However, different speices really fly together coming back north in the spring so flock shooting isn't the best thing to do, as you may drop ducks, canadas, specks, who knows and those aren't the target so one needs to be really careful. It's almost safer to hunt them over dekes in the spring for that purpose. But, that's not a law and I don't have a problem with guys who stalk and then shoot! Just watch what you're shooting!


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

Letting them feed into you is the best way! But you do have to be carful at the begining and at the end of the migration. They seem to mix more then. If you jump them you have to expect to shoot a speck once. I had a friend that had about five thousand snows above him and he brought down a speck. And these where over "DECOYS." Five thousand snows can have 10 specks init. You have to be carful. I snuck down a fence line to a small slough that was loaded with snows, but I soon realized there were 500 ducks in the 40 yard gap between me and the snows. I had to pick me one shot on the ground because I knew when they all got up I wouldn't have a clear shot. I found 4 birds in a line and got all of them. It was pretty cool. I think the best part was seeing the full colored pintails and canvasbacks just a few feet away. (You don't see that in MN in the fall)

Piss pound them all!!!


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i remember one time, my brothers and i found a field the snows were working into that was serparted by a huge drainage ditch, the birds were about 200 yard from the ditch with the wind blowing right toward the ditch at around 20 to 25 miles an hour, we made our way down the ditch and laid back i cant tell you how many doubles and single came overhead that we shot, but i guess the wind was blowing hard enough and being down in such a deep ditch, the geese didnt here our shots, we had a blast thas day


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

untill you winged one then shot it on the ground :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

25for25 said:


> I was woundering what all of you out there do to make a stalk on those snow geese. I have always done the belly crawling thing but that is not always the best way to go. I am new to snow goose hunting so any advise would be great. Thanks.


Read the last couple paragraphs of the article below.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/springgoosetactics.php

I wrote it about 4 years ago and I rarely pass shoot anymore due to the time I spend in the field but the methods are still the same.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think that pass shooting in the spring is the best overall method. Especially on really windy days.


----------

